# Resident visa bearings on special needs / autistic children case



## raheel78 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello All,

I have been offered a job with H1B provision to work for a consulting company in USA. My 5+ year old son has been diagnosed with low to mid spectrum Autism (PDD NOS) and I am worried if this may cause visa rejection for my family and I need to leave them behind... would be last thing to consider really!! 

Is there anyone who can advise or point in right direction as if this kind of medical situation will be problematic for my son to get the US resident visa?

Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It really shouldn't affect your visa prospects, nor the visa prospects for your family.

Finding appropriate treatment for your son is pretty much up to you once you get here (though I don't know where autism is considered in the new ACA set-up). 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## raheel78 (Feb 28, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> It really shouldn't affect your visa prospects, nor the visa prospects for your family.
> 
> Finding appropriate treatment for your son is pretty much up to you once you get here (though I don't know where autism is considered in the new ACA set-up).
> Cheers,
> Bev



Many thanks Bev. May I ask for more details on the second part of your response - the new ACA setup? 

Cheers...


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

raheel78 said:


> Many thanks Bev. May I ask for more details on the second part of your response - the new ACA setup?
> 
> Cheers...


Affordable Care Act (Obamacare) which provides medical health insurance under new Government rules and regulations.

I don't believe there is anything specific about autism in the Act as the Act primarily addresses access to and ability to pay for medical insurance.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

And just to add to Crawford's response, I'm not sure to what extent autism is covered by the various medical insurance policies that meet the requirements of the ACA.
Cheers,
bev


----------



## Jennalee (Feb 21, 2015)

*special needs*



raheel78 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have been offered a job with H1B provision to work for a consulting company in USA. My 5+ year old son has been diagnosed with low to mid spectrum Autism (PDD NOS) and I am worried if this may cause visa rejection for my family and I need to leave them behind... would be last thing to consider really!!
> 
> ...


It should not affect you, they are mainly concerned with mental &
communicable diseases alos that a person is not armful to themselves 
or others


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

This site provides more information on autism coverage under PPACA policies.

That said, I assume your prospective employer is offering medical insurance. Employer-provided insurance has to comply with certain quality provisions of the PPACA, but really you should carefully review the details of their insurance coverage, including costs and limitations. If your employer is not providing (and refuses to provide) U.S. medical insurance then I'd seriously question the quality of the job offer.


----------



## raheel78 (Feb 28, 2011)

Jennalee said:


> It should not affect you, they are mainly concerned with mental &
> communicable diseases alos that a person is not armful to themselves
> or others


By the way, Autism is a psychological / neurological disorder. But it's something not communicable to others by any means. Is your response still holds true?


----------



## raheel78 (Feb 28, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> And just to add to Crawford's response, I'm not sure to what extent autism is covered by the various medical insurance policies that meet the requirements of the ACA.
> Cheers,
> bev


Bev and Crawford... Thanks. I googled this subject and found few links which were good enough to prove that Autism related treatment has been given place in ACA since Jan 2014. Need to see what level of treatment has been included in the act. By the way, just a side question - I assume that no pre medical exams are required for my family to get Visa stamp, am I right?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You are talking about two scenarios - H1b and US resident.
Temporary Worker Visa

I have a close friends with a son going on 6 with Autism. Services covered by ObamaCare are not stellar. She found great local support. What area will you be moving to?


----------



## raheel78 (Feb 28, 2011)

twostep said:


> You are talking about two scenarios - H1b and US resident.
> Temporary Worker Visa
> 
> I have a close friends with a son going on 6 with Autism. Services covered by ObamaCare are not stellar. She found great local support. What area will you be moving to?


The company has plan to post in their NJ office, not finalized as yet. Gonna be affirm in couple of weeks hopefully.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

raheel78 said:


> Bev and Crawford... Thanks. I googled this subject and found few links which were good enough to prove that Autism related treatment has been given place in ACA since Jan 2014. Need to see what level of treatment has been included in the act. By the way, just a side question - I assume that no pre medical exams are required for my family to get Visa stamp, am I right?


There ARE medical examinations to be undertaken during the visa process.


----------



## raheel78 (Feb 28, 2011)

Crawford said:


> There ARE medical examinations to be undertaken during the visa process.


Okay. So how did my son get thru to medical process for visa? This was my actual worry and reason to post this question!!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

raheel78 said:


> Okay. So how did my son get thru to medical process for visa? This was my actual worry and reason to post this question!!


The medical examination during the visa process is primarily to check for communicable diseases and/or mental issues which could cause public or personal injury.

Your son's autism will not be cause for a visa not to be issued if all other criteria are met.


----------



## raheel78 (Feb 28, 2011)

Crawford said:


> The medical examination during the visa process is primarily to check for communicable diseases and/or mental issues which could cause public or personal injury.
> 
> Your son's autism will not be cause for a visa not to be issued if all other criteria are met.


Many Thanks. A sigh of relief....


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Crawford said:


> There ARE medical examinations to be undertaken during the visa process.


My understanding is that there are medical examinations for immigrant visas, which this is not.


----------



## Jennalee (Feb 21, 2015)

raheel78 said:


> By the way, Autism is a psychological / neurological disorder. But it's something not communicable to others by any means. Is your response still holds true?


Tried to explain under INA (212) reports by the panel doctors are communicable diseases,mental health issues where one would cause harm to themselves or 
others(such as rior attempt suicide or homicide) last stage cancer, Alzhiemers, 
late Parkinsons,ALS and a few more ,and even some of these ppl are admitted
if they purchase long term private health insurance prior to visa issuance, so your son does not fall into that category, if he is not constantly getting ill the
panel doctor report will say that,you cannot open the envelope to take a peek,
its sealed and Health insurance should come with the job you are taking


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Bellthorpe said:


> My understanding is that there are medical examinations for immigrant visas, which this is not.


You could be correct on this...... have read on some sites that H1B visas do not require it. 

However I definitely went through a medical examination for my L1 visa. Since both visas can lead to permanent immigration I wonder why the H1B does not need the examination.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Yes, I would have though that on a visa that can allow change of status to permanence the medical would take place when that change were filed for. I did not need a medical for my E3.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

medicals are only given to those adjusting status
as a result of an immigration visa or going from another visa to green card 

the consulate can send visa applicant for a test for certain ailments they feel are being hidden
most often alcoholism


----------



## Jennalee (Feb 21, 2015)

Crawford said:


> You could be correct on this...... have read on some sites that H1B visas do not require it.
> 
> However I definitely went through a medical examination for my L1 visa. Since both visas can lead to permanent immigration I wonder why the H1B does not need the examination.


Because in-country if U are adjusting status with H1B you have to get worked up by panel doctor then


----------



## raheel78 (Feb 28, 2011)

Davis1 said:


> medicals are only given to those adjusting status
> as a result of an immigration visa or going from another visa to green card
> 
> the consulate can send visa applicant for a test for certain ailments they feel are being hidden
> most often alcoholism


Davis1, this is good info and I am really seeing some hope for my son. Now, all I need is to be careful as what is coming in insurance policy specially for my family. Thanks.


----------



## Jennalee (Feb 21, 2015)

If one has DUI in their past it delays the process to gain visa but all is not lost they are sent to
a psychologists thg panel doctors refers them to.....something or a previous DUI has to spark
that action...Procedure is chest and blood test, asked if U ever done any drugs to include weed or drinking prob those answers are in the report and the embassy decides usually for more testing
but they don't just test for alcoholism.....You may want to check with your employer about insurance and check if at some point U will be able to sign up for Obamacare


----------

